# Photography Essentials



## xlastshotx

Jay Maisel
Ansel Adams
Straw Hat Visuals
Bil Zelman
John Keatley (cool blog to)
Bob Krist
George Steinmetz
Drew Gardner
Andrew Kornylak
Noah Sheldon
Corey Arnold
Nick Brant









Photozone
Digital Camera Resource
Image Resource
Digital Photography Review
The Digital Picture
Momentcorporation (nikon reviews)
PopPhoto
Photo Answers
Camera Labs
TrustedReviews
Steve's Digicams
Kurtmunger (sony/minolta reviews)
Fredmiranda

















B&H
Adorama
BeachCamera
Amazon
NewEgg
MaxSaver
AbesOfMaine
Freestyle Photographic Supplies
Calumet Photographic
Beach Camera









JacobsDigital
Jessops
lceGroup
ParkCameras
Mifsuds









Camera Canada
Henrey's
The Camera Store

Vistek

Downtown Camera

*USED GEAR*
Adorama
B&H
KEH
Canon Loyalty Program (click for more info)









Flickr
Picassa
Photobucket
ZenFolio
ImageShack

*







*
Strobist
Zack Arias
Scott Kelby
Stuck In Customs
Digital Photography School
SLR Gear
Dyxum
Feature Shoot
Photo.net
The Luminous Landscape
Photography Blog
Planet Neil
Canon Rumors
Nikon Rumors
TechNOW Digest









LensRentals.com
BorrowLenses.com









Mpix









Photography on the Net (canon)
Nikon Cafe (nikon)
Digital Camera Resource
Digital Photography Review
Fredmiranda









*Image Stacking*
Introduction to image stacking - A.S.I.G.N Observatory

*Time Lapse*
How to Make a Time Lapse Video With Your DSLR - Digital Photography School

*Portraits*
How to Take Portraits, 19 Portrait Photography Tutorials Digital Photography School
Superb Skin Airbrush Technique
Soft Skin Video Tutorial

*Landscapes*
11 Surefire Landscape Photography Tips - Digital Photography School
Shooting Landscapes with Longer Focal Lengths - Digital Photography School
Where to Focus in Landscape Photography - Digital Photography School
4 Rules of Composition for Landscape Photography - Digital Photography School

*Panorama*
High Impact Photography With Panoramics - Digital Photography School
8 Guidelines To Taking Panoramic Photos With Any Camera - Digital Photography School

*Star Trails*
Complete Guide For Photographing Star Trails

*Free Photography Software*
GIMP
EOS Movie Record - Record Video with your Live View Capable Canon DSLR
EOS Info - Canon Shutter Count
StarStax (Windows, Mac, and Linux)
Star Trails Stacking Action for Photoshop
Startrails.exe

***Please post any guides or links that you would like to see here!***

Updated to post #108


----------



## Marin

Should this include review sites?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Should this include review sites?

Yeah why not, I will add another bracket for those to


----------



## Marin

Here's a good Canon review site:

http://the-digital-picture.com/


----------



## bentleya

Thank For all the great Links,







here's a nice onr i shared with marin last week, http://www.stuckincustoms.com/


----------



## evilspongebob72

I like this one

http://digital-photography-school.com/


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Great idea! And some very good sites up there already. I love DC Resource and DP Review.

Other great review sites:
http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php
http://www.photozone.de/
http://www.cameralabs.com

And lastshot, I suppose we could add a category for online photo album sites, e.g. Flickr, Photobucket, etc.


----------



## huntman21014

www.dyxum.com is great for the minolta A-Mount digital cameras, has reviews of lenses as well as cameras plus a good forum


----------



## Mitsuki

thanks for the links, imma just a starter.
what lens/dslr do you guys use?


----------



## huntman21014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitsuki* 
thanks for the links, imma just a starter.
what lens/dslr do you guys use?

I grabbed a Sony Alpha A300 only because CC was going out of business and I got it for $400, if they weren't I would have grabbed a Nikon D40 as they are just about the best starter dSLR under $500


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitsuki* 
thanks for the links, imma just a starter.
what lens/dslr do you guys use?

Check out the link the Camera Thread in my sig.


----------



## xlastshotx

There are some really cool shots here

http://www.keatleyphoto.com/

and here

http://www.featureshoot.com/


----------



## Mootsfox

No Ken Rockwell?









I've gotten some good (though dated) info from here
http://www.momentcorp.com/review/index.html


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
No Ken Rockwell?









I've gotten some good (though dated) info from here
http://www.momentcorp.com/review/index.html

Just for you









http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/ar...Rockwell_Facts

If I post the actual site it will taint the forum


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:

Ken Rockwell ordered an L-lens from Nikon, and got one.
lol


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Moots, you ought to sticky this thread if possible.

@ Lastshot - what about adding a section listing the various image hosting sites (i.e. flickr, picassa, etc.)?


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
No Ken Rockwell?









I've gotten some good (though dated) info from here
http://www.momentcorp.com/review/index.html

hah, if someone really wants him on the list... but I would probably have to put a disclaimer next to it lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Just for you









http://www.bahneman.com/liem/blog/ar...Rockwell_Facts

If I post the actual site it will taint the forum

hahah those are so awesome

"The term tripod was coined after his silhouette "

(lol at the ninja text, I didn't even see it at first... or some would say until it was to late)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Moots, you ought to sticky this thread if possible.

@ Lastshot - what about adding a section listing the various image hosting sites (i.e. flickr, picassa, etc.)?

Good Idea, I will add the ones I know of for now.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


hah, if someone really wants him on the list... but I would probably have to put a disclaimer next to it lol.


I'll make sure to edit him from the list if that ever happens









I'll look into sticking this. I'd like to see a couple of these types of threads for various things such as FAQs, lens and mount differences, basic functionality of settings, etc. If anyone is interested in writing something, let me know


----------



## xlastshotx

I know theres more good sites out there, post them!


----------



## xlastshotx

Here is a cool one!

http://www.bobkrist.com


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I have another image hosting site, more of a professional portfolio kind of site but very nice, I'm thinking about getting an account:

http://www.zenfolio.com

Also, another review/info site that I visit sometimes:

http://www.popphoto.com


----------



## xlastshotx

Updated the list, I added George Steinmetz's website to the list, some really awesome pictures there


----------



## Sanad

Has some useful tutorials:
www.photoanswers.co.uk


----------



## xlastshotx

I added Drew Gardner to the list, he has some amazing shots.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This still needs to be stickied!


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

trustedreviews.com is a good site for reviews in general imo. It has a digital camera review section.

Also, cameralabs.com is good, pretty thorough & has video reviews.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This thread still needs to be stuck!

Anyhow, how about we add resellers to this website? It's a very common question on the forum. Here's the ones I know to be reputable:

http://www.bandhphoto.com
http://www.adorama.com
http://www.beachcamera.com
http://www.amazon.com
http://www.newegg.com
http://www.maxsaver.net
http://www.abesofmaine.com


----------



## xlastshotx

Updated!


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
This thread still needs to be stuck!

Anyhow, how about we add resellers to this website? It's a very common question on the forum. Here's the ones I know to be reputable:

http://www.bandhphoto.com
http://www.adorama.com
http://www.beachcamera.com
http://www.amazon.com
http://www.newegg.com
http://www.maxsaver.net
http://www.abesofmaine.com

UK...

Chain:
www.jacobsdigital.co.uk
www.jessops.com
www.lcegroup.co.uk (great for second hand)

Independent:
www.parkcameras.com
www.mifsuds.com


----------



## xlastshotx

^Updated


----------



## moward

Some of my favourite photography sites:
http://photo.net
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/


----------



## Ionimplant

I swear by the following sites:
http://www.steves-digicams.com/
http://www.dpreview.com/

These are "gear review" sites

I bought my first digital camera Dec 1998, an Olympus d-500.


----------



## xlastshotx

Updated


----------



## xlastshotx

This guy is really good, I love his shots:
Andrew Kornylak


----------



## dr4gon

http://www.kurtmunger.com - blog/information/reviews for all things Sony/Minolta and a few other good sections on cleaning your sensor and about lenses.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


http://www.kurtmunger.com - blog/information/reviews for all things Sony/Minolta and a few other good sections on cleaning your sensor and about lenses.


Good site, this article made me worry about my glass a lot less.

http://www.kurtmunger.com/dirty_lens_articleid35.html


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Good site, this article made me worry about my glass a lot less.

http://www.kurtmunger.com/dirty_lens_articleid35.html


Don't get too haphazard!


----------



## xlastshotx

7 1/2 months bump


----------



## Danylu

And this hasn't been stickied yet? *cough* Moots *cough*

www.kenlolwell.com is a nice site too


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Sticky this!


----------



## FieryCoD

PhotographyBLOG is a pretty good site for News/Reviews. They provide tons of image samples/tests.

http://www.photographyblog.com


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


And this hasn't been stickied yet? *cough* Moots *cough*

www.kenlolwell.com is a nice site too


The link doesn't work, and I cant seem to figure out what it was supposed to be

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


PhotographyBLOG is a pretty good site for News/Reviews. They provide tons of image samples/tests.

http://www.photographyblog.com


Added


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I vote for sticky!


----------



## xlastshotx

Bump


----------



## Shrimpykins

You can add imageshack to the list of hosts.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*


You can add imageshack to the list of hosts.


Added


----------



## xlastshotx

bump


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Here is a great portfolio I just found. Corey Arnold: http://www.coreyfishes.com/


----------



## xlastshotx

Updated


----------



## xlastshotx

Added Jay Maisel, Ansel Adams and Straw Hat Visuals.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

http://www.fredmiranda.com/ for user reviews on photo gear. What about a photography forum list? Many sites posted in other categories have forums, but it would be nice to have a separate section for forums. photography-on-the.net (Canon forum), http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/ (Nikon forum), etc.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
http://www.fredmiranda.com/ for user reviews on photo gear. What about a photography forum list? Many sites posted in other categories have forums, but it would be nice to have a separate section for forums. photography-on-the.net (Canon forum), http://www.nikoncafe.com/vforums/ (Nikon forum), etc.


Added Fredmiranda.com, NikonCafe.com, and Photography-on-the-Net.com. Thanks









I have been thinking about adding a forums list, and I guess I shall. Post good photography forums and I will add them to the list







.


----------



## xlastshotx

Should I add a gear rentals section?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Should I add a gear rentals section?

Why not? www.lenrentals.com for starters.

And for more photo forums:

http://www.dcresource.com/forums/
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/


----------



## Quantum Man

Under blogs/informational -

http://www.planetneil.com - Everything you want to know about shooting with on-camera flash

Under photographers -

http://nickbrandt.com - Awesome awesome wildlife photographer, I so want to buy some prints, they are very expensive though, in the order of $10k a print.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Why not? www.lenrentals.com for starters.

And for more photo forums:

http://www.dcresource.com/forums/
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Under blogs/informational -

http://www.planetneil.com - Everything you want to know about shooting with on-camera flash

Under photographers -

http://nickbrandt.com - Awesome awesome wildlife photographer, I so want to buy some prints, they are very expensive though, in the order of $10k a print.

Added Thanks!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Can you add
http://www.cameracanada.com/
and
www.henrys.com/
to the list of safe retailers for canada

you might add vistek.ca as well, but I have not used them personally so I wont recomend them


----------



## xHassassin

Whoa, looks like you put a lot of work into this.
Thanks!


----------



## merdat

Great work there ,your effort is much appreciated.


----------



## henryp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
This thread still needs to be stuck!

Anyhow, how about we add resellers to this website? It's a very common question on the forum. Here's the ones I know to be reputable:

http://www.bandhphoto.com
SNIP


Thank you. Much appreciated. *The url should be www.bhphotovideo.com though.*


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Can you add
http://www.cameracanada.com/
and
www.henrys.com/
to the list of safe retailers for canada

you might add vistek.ca as well, but I have not used them personally so I wont recomend them


Added the first two, im gunna wait on that third one it doesn't seem to have very good ratings lately, here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Whoa, looks like you put a lot of work into this.
Thanks!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *merdat*


Great work there ,your effort is much appreciated.










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *henryp*


Thank you. Much appreciated.


*cough* Overclock.net B&H discount code*cough*


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *henryp*


Thank you. Much appreciated.


A rep? Nice.


----------



## xlastshotx

Added

BorrowLenses.com to rentals


----------



## Edgarejc

Nice work!

Now ill be able to find me a good camera!


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edgarejc*


Nice work!

Now ill be able to find me a good camera!











Awesome, always great to hear that it helped someone out


----------



## xlastshotx

bump


----------



## jthb3

Can someone point me at an UK photography forum where I can look for used gear?

Thanks


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jthb3*


Can someone point me at an UK photography forum where I can look for used gear?

Thanks


If you're looking for Canon gear, check out the Marketplace section of www.photography-on-the.net, lots of UK sellers there. www.fredmiranda.com frequently has UK sellers as well for all brands.


----------



## Sambizzy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
No Ken Rockwell?









LOL!









Truth be told, I was lurking through this thread deliberately to see if someone was going to say Ken Rockwell. I noticed he WASN'T on the list and it made me have the utmost respect for you all.

Man I love you guys.

















-bizzy


----------



## Sambizzy

Also, great place to see what MIGHT be coming:

nikonrumors.com
canonrumors.com

Because half the fun is speculating what's next!


----------



## xlastshotx

Updated


----------



## GoneTomorrow

At last, stickied!


----------



## xlastshotx

Working on adding a guides section, such as this Image stacking guide.









Post guides that you would like to see and I will track down this best guide I can find for it and add it to the list.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
At last, stickied!

Yes


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Stuck!


----------



## xlastshotx

Improved the look and the layout of the original post, currently working on adding more material to the guides part.










**Edit
Added a whole bunch of guides in the op to get the new section started


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Looks awesome!


----------



## Marin

Add http://www.freestylephoto.biz/

Awesome for film.

And http://www.calumetphoto.com/ since they're another retailer.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Looks awesome!

Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Add http://www.freestylephoto.biz/

Awesome for film.

And http://www.calumetphoto.com/ since they're another retailer.

Updated


----------



## Sparhawk

Shops I've been to that have websites as well:

http://www.thecamerastore.com/ - Great shop based out of Calgary, AB I've bought most of my gear from them, they usually have the best prices of the retailers I've seen in Canada(even other online ones).

Vistek is another one but they are more of a big-box type store like Best Buy or Future Shop. They did a fairly good job on some prints I had done there a few years ago.

Don't know if we want to add printing services to the list?

I've had some good results from www.Kodak.ca. They print stuff and ship it to you. 
I had a 20"x30" print done and it turned out phenomenally well(they shipped it via poster tube).
Also had some gift cards printed and the quality was on par with what you'd pick up in any gift shop.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Shops I've been to that have websites as well:

http://www.thecamerastore.com/ - Great shop based out of Calgary, AB I've bought most of my gear from them, they usually have the best prices of the retailers I've seen in Canada(even other online ones).

Vistek is another one but they are more of a big-box type store like Best Buy or Future Shop. They did a fairly good job on some prints I had done there a few years ago.

Don't know if we want to add printing services to the list?

I've had some good results from www.Kodak.ca. They print stuff and ship it to you. 
I had a 20"x30" print done and it turned out phenomenally well(they shipped it via poster tube).
Also had some gift cards printed and the quality was on par with what you'd pick up in any gift shop.



Thanks, Added your store link and a new Photo Printing section.


----------



## xlastshotx

Added Superb Skin Airbrush Technique to the guides/Portraits section.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

What about adding a free software section? GIMP comes to mind.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


What about adding a free software section? GIMP comes to mind.


Good Idea







Section added


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlastshotx* 
Good Idea







Section added

Another useful piece of software:

EOS Info - Shutter Count


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Another useful piece of software:

EOS Info - Shutter Count



Ah yes, I forgot about that one. Added to the original post. Thanks


----------



## r34p3rex

www.technowdigest.com

I have some articles for beginners! Going to move onto more intermediate topics later on


----------



## Sodalink

nice thread


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


www.technowdigest.com

I have some articles for beginners! Going to move onto more intermediate topics later on


Gunna go threw it and see what I can add the the guides section, for now I put it under blogs. Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodalink*


nice thread


Thanks


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Hey xlastshotx, I put a link to your guide in mine, and I hope you don't mind. If you have any issues with this, lemme know and I'll unlink


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11880282*
> Hey xlastshotx, I put a link to your guide in mine, and I hope you don't mind. If you have any issues with this, lemme know and I'll unlink


I don't know why I seemed to have missed this post, but no I have no problems with it at all. I checked out your guide, its very good


----------



## xlastshotx

If anyone has anything more to add to this please feel free to post it, I would be happy to include it in this guide


----------



## xlastshotx

~Update

-Free software-
StarStax (Windows, Mac, and Linux)
Star Trails Stacking Action for Photoshop
Startrails.exe

-Guide-
Complete Guide For Photographing Star Trails


----------



## CH4PZ

Amazing!! very helpful


----------



## GoneTomorrow

We should include a list of reputable places to buy and sell camera gear as well.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CH4PZ*


Amazing!! very helpful










Thanks! Couldn't have don't it if it wernt for all of the user contributions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


We should include a list of reputable places to buy and sell camera gear as well.


That could be useful, any suggestions? I know KEH fits but thats really the only one that I know of


----------



## MistaBernie

Well, KEH for used gear is great. For new gear, Adorama and B&H come to mind (in the US at least). And then, for Canon refurbs, there's always Canon Direct (specifically the Canon Loyalty Program outlined in my sig).


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Well, we have a good list of retailers for new gear and fora, so let's compile a list of good places to buy used gear, and if possible, to sell it as well. The question of where to buy used gear is being asked a lot lately.

Here's what I know:

photography-on-the.net
fredmiranda.com
adorama.com
bhphotovideo.com
keh.com

You can at least buy used gear at these places and they are reputable.


----------



## MistaBernie

My only suggestion for the above would be separating POTN and FM since those are effectively forums for use, whereas the rest are actual retailers.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;15369646*
> My only suggestion for the above would be separating POTN and FM since those are effectively forums for use, whereas the rest are actual retailers.


True enough.


----------



## sub50hz

Beach Camera is pretty dece, I got both copies of my nifty from them at quite a bit less than BH/Ado.


----------



## xlastshotx

Added all suggested links, Beach camera only sells new stuff rite? I couldn't find any used stuff when I briefly went through there website.

I kept the forum links out of the retailers section. I think it would be best to keep the forums out of there since you usually have to sign up and post, before you can sell things. And most forums have a for sale section anyways, so it should be a given that you can buy and sell there. Plus it can be risky to buy and sell from forums, since you are buying from random people. I would rather re-direct people to reputable retailers, and if they want to take a chance on a new forum then they can do that themselves.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Added all suggested links, Beach camera only sells new stuff rite? I couldn't find any used stuff when I briefly went through there website.

I kept the forum links out of the retailers section. I think it would be best to keep the forums out of there since you usually have to sign up and post, before you can sell things. And most forums have a for sale section anyways, so it should be a given that you can buy and sell there. Plus it can be risky to buy and sell from forums, since you are buying from random people. I would rather re-direct people to reputable retailers, and if they want to take a chance on a new forum then they can do that themselves.


Sounds good.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;15415151*
> Sounds good.


Thanks









Will have new headers that match the others for the new sections soon


----------



## xlastshotx

Added a Soft Skin Video Tutorial


----------



## MistaBernie

smugmug for hosting sites (www.smugmug.com)

Also, should we have a 'Suggested Reading' for books? Off the top of my head..

*Understanding Exposure* (currently in its 3rd volume) by Bryan Peterson - great general tutorial about exposure

*Speedliter's Handbook* by Syl Arena - awesome book predominantly about off-camera flash (geared towards Canon, hence the title)


----------



## ntuason

I dont know if the thread started still edits the thread but under Canada you should add the following stores:

Vistek - http://www.vistek.ca/

Downtown Camera - http://www.downtowncamera.com/index.php

both have better prices than Henry's for Canadians.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> smugmug for hosting sites (www.smugmug.com)
> Also, should we have a 'Suggested Reading' for books? Off the top of my head..
> *Understanding Exposure* (currently in its 3rd volume) by Bryan Peterson - great general tutorial about exposure
> *Speedliter's Handbook* by Syl Arena - awesome book predominantly about off-camera flash (geared towards Canon, hence the title)


Thats a good idea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*
> 
> I dont know if the thread started still edits the thread but under Canada you should add the following stores:
> Vistek - http://www.vistek.ca/
> Downtown Camera - http://www.downtowncamera.com/index.php
> both have better prices than Henry's for Canadians.


Added

Sorry for the delay, I have been busy. Please send me more links and good books to add


----------



## xlastshotx

Bump for more suggestions


----------



## Conspiracy

i think we have a nice collection going on this thread.

if you need extra stuff you can start a category for photographers that dudemanppl has a mancrush on *couch* he would totally let fred miranda do him


----------



## Awk34

This site:

Image Stacking
Introduction to image stacking - A.S.I.G.N Observatory

under guides has expired and is awaiting renewall


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If I may request that the image site Minus be added to hosting. It is very nice, has a 30gb limit, allows for photo's up to 30mb's, and hotlinking is allowed.


----------

